# Drunk FG TD 'threat' to ruin garda career.



## haminka1 (19 Sep 2010)

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/drunk-td-threat-to-ruin-garda-career-2343669.html

*Drunk TD 'threat' to ruin Garda career*


----------



## Leper (19 Sep 2010)

This is the kind of thing that has dogged Irish politics for years.  A member of the Garda Force does the right thing and suddenly her career prospects are threatened.

I think this is a resigning matter for abuse of power.  The TD should resign immediately.  

I do not accept the amount of alcohol taken as an excuse.  If the TD cannot conduct himself properly with alcohol taken, that's his problem.

Brings me back to where a Presidential Election was lost by a certain FF minister when live on the Late Late Show one of his handlers informed the population that when in a pub after hours which was raided by the Gardai - He offered the Garda a pint or a transfer.

Our politicians, it seems have not learned anything over the years.


----------



## shesells (20 Sep 2010)

Leper said:


> This is the kind of thing that has dogged Irish politics for years.  A member of the Garda Force does the right thing and suddenly her career prospects are threatened.
> 
> I think this is a resigning matter for abuse of power.  The TD should resign immediately.



Are you taking the p*ss??? A TD had a few drinks and was on his way home. It's not as if he's the Taoiseach and responsible for running the country. Taking on the Gardai is never clever but in fairness, in the scheme of things its no big deal.


----------



## Leper (20 Sep 2010)

Yes, it is a big deal - threatening the career of a member of Garda Siochána. This is bullying.

The politician has apologised for the incident (2 months later) for causing embarrassment to his constituents and party. 

He should resign immediately. If one cannot behave himself after a few drinks, he shouldnt have drank in the first place.


----------



## Sunny (20 Sep 2010)

shesells said:


> Are you taking the p*ss??? A TD had a few drinks and was on his way home. It's not as if he's the Taoiseach and responsible for running the country. Taking on the Gardai is never clever but in fairness, in the scheme of things its no big deal.



Are you serious? An elected politician threatens the career of a young guard for doing her and possibly saving the tds life or other peoples lives and it is no big deal. The people in this country deserve the morally bankrupt politicians from all parties that we now have in place. Ridiculous comment.


----------



## Purple (20 Sep 2010)

+1 Leper and Sunny. It was a gross abuse of power. The fact that FF and Labour have not made a fuss about it is very telling; their guys are no better.


----------



## galleyslave (20 Sep 2010)

FF can't say a word as they'd sound like hypocrites, mind you the timing of the revelation is suspicious!


----------



## Latrade (20 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> +1 Leper and Sunny. It was a gross abuse of power. The fact that FF and Labour have not made a fuss about it is very telling; their guys are no better.


 
Could be, but could be staying out the way of official an inquiry. In fact I'm thinking a bit of kudos to FF on this, if the shoe was on the other foot, the story would have had far more than a couple of paragraphs. We had a week of front page news because Cowen was rough the morning after. No laws broken, just some bad judgement. 

A FG TD attempts to break the rules of the road, then threatens the career of a Garda and it gets a couple of paragraphs.


----------



## Sunny (20 Sep 2010)

galleyslave said:


> FF can't say a word as they'd sound like hypocrites.


 
Yeah and FG are very quiet as well. As is Labour. Our political system is a complete joke. Enda Kenny was told on the night about the incident and simply said 'ignore it'. Good strong responsible leadership. Didn't even make him apologise the following day. The story had to break in the media first. 

To be honest, I don't usually agree with politician bashing as I think most of them are in it for the right reasons but I have become totally disillusioned with the whole system. There is a complete vacumn of leadership and accoutability across the board.


----------



## Towger (20 Sep 2010)

shesells said:


> Are you taking the p*ss??? A TD had a few drinks and was on his way home. It's not as if he's the Taoiseach and responsible for running the country. Taking on the Gardai is never clever but in fairness, in the scheme of things its no big deal.


 
He should be issued his P45. End of story. PJ Sheehan also came top of list for expenses and appears to be found of his few jars : [broken link removed]


----------



## galleyslave (20 Sep 2010)

Sunny said:


> t I have become totally disillusioned with the whole system. There is a complete vacumn of leadership and accoutability across the board.


here here... 

pigs at a trough is the image that springs to mind. 

I wouldn't even mind some graft and chancery if they didn't waste such enormous sums of our money. I'd consider a few quid in perks as money well spent were that the case. Unfortunately, oink oink


----------



## pixiebean22 (20 Sep 2010)

He should be issued his p45.  There is no accountability, they do something wrong, two months later when they're _forced_ to make an apology it gets a few paragraphs in the papers, bit of publicity and that's the end of it.  If anyone else was to carry out their job in this manner they would be sacked or disciplinary procedures would be carried out at the very least.


----------



## Purple (20 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> He should be issued his p45.  There is no accountability, they do something wrong, two months later when they're _forced_ to make an apology it gets a few paragraphs in the papers, bit of publicity and that's the end of it.  If anyone else was to carry out their job in this manner they would be sacked or disciplinary procedures would be carried out at the very least.


Unfortunately his employer, the people of his constituency, will probably not issue him with his P45.
We should all be very clear about this; we the people elect our TD’s and we are the only ones who can or should be able to get rid of them. Based on the last 80 years TD’s have a very reasonable expectation that as long as they grease the wheels and pump the flesh in their local constituency they will keep their seat.

Our TD’s are a reflection of us the electorate and how much ignorance and contempt we have for our own laws and our own democracy.


----------



## Latrade (20 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> Unfortunately his employer, the people of his constituency, will probably not issue him with his P45.
> We should all be very clear about this; we the people elect our TD’s and we are the only ones who can or should be able to get rid of them. Based on the last 80 years TD’s have a very reasonable expectation that as long as they grease the wheels and pump the flesh in their local constituency they will keep their seat.
> 
> Our TD’s are a reflection of us the electorate and how much ignorance and contempt we have for our own laws and our own democracy.


 
Yup, unless he's been lax in attending local funerals, can't see this bothering the electorate as it should.


----------



## Sunny (20 Sep 2010)

Exactly. Willie O'Dee will top the poll in Limerick. John O'Donaghue will be elected in Kerry. Michael Lowry and Beverly Flynn will be elected. Trevor Seargent. Well ok, that it is a step too far!


----------



## cork (20 Sep 2010)

Enda Kenny knew about this incident for months. What action did he or FG take aganist Mr. Sheehan.

Funny how Mr. Sheehans apology only came this morning


----------



## TarfHead (20 Sep 2010)

PJ Sheehan is, if I heard correctly, 77 years old. I don't think re-election is top of his list of priorities  !


----------



## Shawady (20 Sep 2010)

Sunny said:


> Exactly. Willie O'Dee will top the poll in Limerick. John O'Donaghue will be elected in Kerry. Michael Lowry and Beverly Flynn will be elected. Trevor Seargent. Well ok, that it is a step too far!


 
The final straw will be if Bertie gets into the park in 2011!


----------



## Complainer (20 Sep 2010)

cork said:


> Enda Kenny knew about this incident for months. What action did he or FG take aganist Mr. Sheehan.
> 
> Funny how Mr. Sheehans apology only came this morning


For once, we agree.


----------



## The_Banker (20 Sep 2010)

shesells said:


> Are you taking the p*ss??? A TD had a few drinks and was on his way home. It's not as if he's the Taoiseach and responsible for running the country. Taking on the Gardai is never clever but in fairness, in the scheme of things its no big deal.


 
Are you for real? Are you a West Cork Fine Gael supporter by any chance?

What the Taoiseach did is bad and he is rightly being hammered. So should this other clown.
Both should be issued P45s.

Worst post ever on AAM shesells.


----------



## Latrade (20 Sep 2010)

Shawady said:


> The final straw will be if Bertie gets into the park in 2011!


 
What do you mean _if_? The only blip on his exemplary record is because of Lehman Brothers.


----------



## Frank (20 Sep 2010)

*PJ Sheehan*

The absolute cheek on this tool.

Stinks of the notion of all the politicians that beleive they are above the law and have no appreciation of the real life of the little people..

A few pints because they were breaking up for the summer holidays.

Then abuse the person that is saving his driving license and offering to arrange to get him a taxi.

The Gardai should have let him drive out then arrested him for drink driving.

I hope the people of west cork will show this man the door next election time a disgrace what is allegedly running this country.


----------



## micmclo (20 Sep 2010)

He is 77, I realy doubt he'll be going for reelection


----------



## ninsaga (20 Sep 2010)

I thought that you could be arrested is you are in possession of keys and have intention of driving. If thats the case then why was he not arrested then?


----------



## Frank (20 Sep 2010)

One rule for us a different rule for them.

Apparently he drove towards the car park barrier.

The garda on duty ask the guys not to let him out.

Probably claim it is private land and not the public road, or some similiar horse manure.

Enda's readtion was typical.

How many more of leaders have this attitude?


----------



## dewdrop (20 Sep 2010)

Apart from apologising to the Garda surely he should have apologised for attempting to drive while under the influence which could have fatal consequences.


----------



## shesells (20 Sep 2010)

The_Banker said:


> Are you for real? Are you a West Cork Fine Gael supporter by any chance?
> 
> What the Taoiseach did is bad and he is rightly being hammered. So should this other clown.
> Both should be issued P45s.
> ...



No and I will qualify my response...I saw that he was trying to leave Leinster House...the article I read about the situation didn't mention that he was in a car. Different situation altogether.

There are ethics in public office acts...wonder if they apply to this situation?


----------



## ajapale (20 Sep 2010)

Is it true that this dinosaur of a TD strenuously opposed the lowering of the drink driving limits recently?


----------



## starlite68 (20 Sep 2010)

i might be wrong here, but i heard that you cannot be arrested while leaving  leinster house, some rule that goes back years,....might not still be in place though!


----------



## Leper (20 Sep 2010)

Just listened to An Nuacht earlier and heard that Enda Kenny and Mr Sheehan exchanged words and Mr Sheehan is no longer the spokesperson for Agriculture.

This is just a slap on the wrist.  Mr Sheehan should resign immediately or be sacked.

We have had days of talk about a Taoiseach who might or might not have been a little intoxicated in a radio interview.  Mr Sheehan bullied a young Garda doing her duty and threatened to end her career prospects. This behaviour is unacceptable and Mr Sheehan must resign or be sacked. Otherwise, the FG leader will have no credibility whatsoever from good living people.


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2010)

starlite68 said:


> i might be wrong here, but i heard that you cannot be arrested while leaving  leinster house, some rule that goes back years,....might not still be in place though!



You can’t be arrested on the way to the Dail for a vote. As far as I remember Jock Haughey, brother of Charlie, used this as an excuse to avoid arrest for drunk driving. I’m not sure if the same applied when leaving the Dail.


----------



## Towger (21 Sep 2010)

ajapale said:


> Is it true that this dinosaur of a TD strenuously opposed the lowering of the drink driving limits recently?


 
Yes. See link : [broken link removed] 
​


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Sep 2010)

while this man is obviously a muppet, it's interesting that this story about an incident that happened in June only came out the week of Garglegate! 

do FF have a file on opposition TDs from Garda sources that they can call on at will? 

Trevor Sergeant's resignation (fully deserved) arose from a similar delayed action, the Garda had information for a year but it only came to light after Willie O'Dea had been forced to resign.

This is a worrying situation for our democracy.


----------



## VOR (21 Sep 2010)

TDs today have no class. How I pine for the days of the "pint or transfer" politicians.


----------



## tiger (21 Sep 2010)

latest twist:
"Garda report on how TD incident became public"
http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0921/sheehanpj.html


----------



## Leper (21 Sep 2010)

Sheehan has got to resign.  He has  bullied, he has intimidated, he has driven a car while drunk.  He has been a danger to himself and a danger to others. What an example to the rest of the population.  Kenny must sack him.  I note the silence from the Labour, Green, Fianna Fail etc parties. Even the press is being kind to Mr Sheehan.


----------



## starlite68 (21 Sep 2010)

very strange how it took so long to become public news!


----------



## ajapale (21 Sep 2010)

Towger said:


> Yes. See link : [broken link removed]
> ​




Thanks Towger,
from the debate:



> Taxpayers’ money is being used as propaganda.  For years the  Government has spent public moneys trying to curtail the consumption of  alcohol and tobacco.  The money has been wasted and has not led to a  reduction of one iota in the consumption of alcohol and tobacco.
> 
> The  most recent survey has shown an increase in tobacco consumption.  Such  advertising is propaganda, [105] as it has  allowed the Government to remove resistance to even more restrictive  legislation on every occasion it wants.
> 
> ...


Is this official FG policy that the dinosaur speaks?


----------



## oldtimer (21 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> You can’t be arrested on the way to the Dail for a vote. As far as I remember Jock Haughey, brother of Charlie, used this as an excuse to avoid arrest for drunk driving. I’m not sure if the same applied when leaving the Dail.


You may be correct but I thought that was Fianna Fail TD, Dr. Sean McCarthy, from South Tipperary.


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2010)

oldtimer said:


> You may be correct but I thought that was Fianna Fail TD, Dr. Sean McCarthy, from South Tipperary.



I'm open correction, as always. (every day's a school day)


----------



## Ancutza (21 Sep 2010)

Why did the guard in question not haul Sheehans drunken, abusive backside out of the car, throw him across the bonnet and 'cuff him?  I'm sure that's what would happen to me on the public highway and, in similar circumstances, I'd reckon I royally deserved it.

He rates as a scumbag for his behaviour.


----------



## Bill Struth (22 Sep 2010)

Ancutza said:


> Why did the guard in question not haul Sheehans drunken, abusive backside out of the car, throw him across the bonnet and 'cuff him? I'm sure that's what would happen to me on the public highway and, in similar circumstances, I'd reckon I royally deserved it.
> 
> He rates as a scumbag for his behaviour.


 That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Yorrick (22 Sep 2010)

1. Jock Haughey was never a T.D. so he could not have been arrested on the way to a Dail vote.
2. Sean McCarthy FF TD Tipperary used the escape route to avoid being arrested.

I understand that the reason for theat article in the Constittution is to prevent the Governement abusing their power by getting the Gardai to arrest Opposition TDs on the way to the Dail when there is a risk of a Dail defeat.
It is a relic of the 1930s where dictators like Hitler, Franco etc were abusing their power.
Think of Eoin O Duffy and the Blueshirts.

Of course the TD need not be arrested but certainly should not be allowed to drive.


----------

